# Sticky  Popular Pest Control Threads



## g-man

While our focus is mainly on lawn care, pest in our lawns, garden and houses are a common yard thing to do. Once you know the active ingredients of products to use, it is really easy and cost effective to mange pest yourself.

Here is a list of popular pest threads:

Grub Control
DIY Pest Control for Exterior/Interior of Home
Moles Traps
Mosquito Control Basics
Recommend more to add to the list if we missed one.


----------



## pestcontrolofcarmel

Thanks for these! I'm gonna send them to our clients and keep 'em for me too!









PEST CONTROL | CARMEL INDIANA | 463-263-3832


Pest Control of Carmel | Professional Exterminators | Mice Control | Insect Control | Wildlife Removal and More



www.pestcontrolofcarmel.com


----------

